# Bad smell coming from toddler nose!!!



## missmiylove

For the past 3 days my toddlers nose has smelled realllly bad when she breathes through it!!
We looked in her nostrils with a flashlight- Nothing.

Took her to the dr today & they basically did nothing but look up there with a flash light & said they could refer me to someone else.

It is so smelly.. Idt I can take this for another couple weeks. She is 15 months- When I nurse her I smell it a lot because of course she's breathing through her nose & I keep mistaking the smell for her having a dirty diaper... My friend came over & said she could smell it when she got close to her face, my husband smells it, my mom smells it.. Yet 2/3 doctors said they couldnt smell it because she would stop breathing and stare at them when they got close to her... She was like "who are these strange people poking me & getting in my face"


ugh any ideas to fix this?:dohh:


----------



## mrs.ginger

My first thought is she has something stuck up there, but considering you can't just tell her to blow it, I'm not sure how to help! Good luck!


----------



## Joybell

Oh yuck! Poor you. A friend of mine, her son stuck a pea up there once. She noticed a smell coming from one nostril. She took advice of her HV who told her to
- sit him on her knee
- cover the unaffected nostril
- quickly cover your toddlers mouth with yours and give two short sharp breaths into the mouth

It worked and the pea shot out. 

Apparently it wasn't visable from looking up the nostril. 

Not sure if this advice is 'safe' or current as that was a number of years ago but its what I'd do and it's up to you. 

Only other thing I can think of is that she has scratched it and the cut inside the nose is slightly smelly and infected. In that case it might need antI biotics. 

Keep us updated! 

Joy x


----------



## lau86

I would take them up on their offer to refer you somewhere else, you can't tell if something is stuck just by looking and it may be that she needs to be put to sleep so they can have a good look.


----------

